# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  iThousandSunny Workbook

## iThousandSunny

*Reality Checks:*
- Counting Fingers
- Attempting to control environment
- pressing finger through palm

*Dream Signs:*
- Being in my homestate
- Seeing people I havent seen in ages
- Traveling (bus,train,car,plane)

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Better control over my recall
- Increase In Lucidity
- 

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Attain Lucidity at will
- Meditate while lucid
- create or meet dc's that are or act as guides

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Ive had 2 lucid dream,the first was long and amazing. The second,was short,and interesting.
- As far as recalls goes,my recall is good,but abit too good? I remember so much,that it seems like A drag to write all of it down,as I dont wake up after each dream.

*Current Technique:*
- Dild
- Researching Dream Yoga

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 1,Practiced abit of Dream yoga meditation,though no dreams at all. this is unusual as I normally have dreams every night. Only got to sleep 5-6hrs. Going to continue abit more all day awareness in combination with Dream Yoga techniques today,along with  reality checks.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to the class, iThousandSunny!  :smiley:

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 2. Three dreams tonight,was woken up from the last one. Kinda curious if you can  be woken up from a LD?(if so,any experience of how it feels would be nice) Ide imagine you could. After I woke,I cant be certain but seemed abit I was woken up from that point of lucidity where you havent realized youre lucid,and youre acting out the dream as though youre not lucid,and just havent realized you are yet. If that makes any sense. slept for about 10hrs. Fell asleep practicing the Dream Yoga technique,being aware of my body. Will try it again tonight before bed,along with the same techniques through out the day again as Day 1. Today when I woke up,ide just left a dream,but couldnt remember any of them,and had thought I didnt have any that night at all,until I woke up abit more,and layed in bed a few minutes,where they began rushing back to me. Created a 2nd DJ on my pc,to write down things from my dreams I remember throughout the day,or dont come to me when im writing in my physical DJ.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Thank you.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 3. Slept 9 hrs. One long Vivid Dream. Recall no change,still good detail. Kinda annoyed I didnt realize I was dreaming last night,as normally,nothing crazy happens to trigger it,but I shouldve realized it this night. Increasing my Reality Checks today,aswell as taking the approach of reality checking even in 'normal' situations,since my brain doesnt register 'normal' or 'not normal' just yet while dreaming. also reworking my night time routine,any suggestions would be welcomed. As of now,i simply choose A sign,color(to look for when im dreaming),and what I want to do once I go lucid as an mantra,followed by dream yoga awareness. Ill probaly add WBTB tonight,see if it jump starts anything. Didnt work in the past,as I think I need an extremely short WBTB,around 5-10mins at most. So,ill give that a try.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 4. slept 9hrs,dream continue to be more and more vivid. 2 extremely long dreams. Recall the same,couldnt remember much,tends to happen when im awoken from dreams,which I was again. Need to fix that. Staying with the same techniques and such,decided to not change them up too much for this first week or two,in order to actually give them some time. WBTB failed,didnt wake up,will try again tonight.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 5. Slept for 15 mins,than 4hrs until WBTB,didnt stay awake long enough,so that was another fail. I only remember fragments of dreams. Dream Yoga induced images of dreams as I layed in bed,when I focused on being aware of my forehead,and my actual eyes. Was similar to having a light shined on them,even though the room was dark. so,thats something. will continue on with my current techniques.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 6. slept for about 11hrs. Cant remember any of my dreams,aside for a short false awakening. Abit of Dream Yoga awareness before bed. Phone died,so WBTB failed once again. Will probaly put it off until next week,as I need the uninterrupted sleep these new few days.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 8.Only slept 4-5hrs. Always had times where if im sleepy,or day dream hard enough,with my eyes closed I can see as if theyre open,this happened a few times. dont think I got a chance to get to a dream state. been slacking on my Reality checks,will make effort to apply them.

----------


## NyxCC

This sounds like a precursor state to a wild. You may practice visualization during the day or at bedtime and see where that takes you.  :smiley:

----------


## iThousandSunny

Thank you. Ill definately give it a try starting tomorrow.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 9. Extremely long dream,which I feel was inspired by the show Heroes,as I fell asleep after watching it. Lol So that was fun.very vivid,chances to go Lucid were there but just need to get my Reality Checks going again. Valentines weekend,so been pretty busy,but ill be back on course tomorrow for sure.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 10. Noticed that these "long dreams" are multiple dreams tieing together. They remain to become more and more vivid,but my dream awareness is barely non existant,might give Wild as try as suggested. I started with DILD because when I first had a lucid,it happened after ide been trying than gave up,than out of no where LUCID. so ill begin researching WILD,while practicing the other Dild and dream yoga techniques I had to put on hold.

----------


## dolphin

Just to point out, vivid dreams actually indicate high dream awareness. What's non-existent is your memory of dreaming. Once your dream awareness reminds you of dreaming, it will activate your memory of dreaming and cause you to become lucid. Identifying your chances you missed to become lucid like in day 9 should help with this by helping you associate those dreams signs with dreaming which helps you identify them when they or something similar comes up in the future.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Thank you for the clarification,Dolphin. I understand what you're saying,and will begin to add those instances where I missed going lucid  as  dream signs when I log my dreams in my DJ. Didnt have A section for that,but should be helpful. Will also poke around for additional methods to resolve this.

----------


## iThousandSunny

After looking more into wild,I noticed ide been trying alot of the steps needed to wild. Just not in the right order,or time(rem cycle). So ill definately be giving that a try soon.

----------


## NyxCC

Sounds good. I would recommend to also keep up the day practices fo DILD as they are helpful for awareness in general.  :smiley:

----------


## iThousandSunny

Ah,I'll continue on with that aswell.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 11. Im aware that i dremt,but cant remember any of the dreams,or emotions tied to them. Apparently I tossed and turned,even accidently kicked the gf according to her. Will be fixing my sleeping schedule today,so I'll hold off on Wild for A day or two,and continue to focus on Dild in the meantime.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 12. Ended up staying up all night,near 5-6 AM I began falling asleep,and my gf waking me up,as we were both trying to stay awake so we could fix our sleeping schedules and goto the movies Thursday(tomorrow). Eventually she wanted to goto the store,so she scould make breakfast,and of course,I fell asleep in bed until she came back. This was no longer than about an hr,but I had about 2 short ones and 1 'average' one. I had a few times to lucid,and didnt,but after Dolphins advice,they seemed to stand out more. During and after the dream. also stumbled across some reality checks that I could begin trying from them. And not sure what to take from some. In the last dream,there was a point where I and a dream character I didnt recognize,stared at each other long and hard without saying anything. Last time I did this,I had my first lucid,no luck this time,but atleast its happened again and had that same.. I guess 'feeling' when it happened. In this same dream,I was fiddling with some light switches,which can be RCs but arent 'one of mine' I do,ever,but will begin doing them along with the mirror RC whenever im near a bathroom. Havent read about the light switch rc in awhile now,so that was odd,but who knows. In the 2nd dream,its was abit hazy but basicly I dont remember being lucid,but I do remember conscious thought of whether I wanted to 'go this way,or that way'. Nothing really as far as why,but just the ability to choose. which seemed odd,since I was moving pretty fast,but everytime I passed a option to turn,or split paths,I would be choosing. In the last dream,I just find it interesting. When I arrived,I remember  a dream character asking me about my 'birthday party' which should had been a 'wtf' moment,since I havent thrown a birthday party since I was about 13? ,but I thought for a 2nd,and recalled a vivid memory of a birthday party from the night before(day 11 aware I dremt,but cant remember them),to the point I was embarrassed for the people to know about it when the person I showed up with started explaining,that I cut him off from explaining. Today I recalled my dreams backwards. Last,to first. to see if it would help me retain the dream better,as I usually back track my previous events to question my reality along with counting fingers RC.  seemed to work well,aslong as I didnt stress over remembering something that wasnt too meaningful. Depending If plans tomorrow for movies are still in place,I may or may not attempt to wild tonight.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 13. Wild was succesful I think? I had lucid dream tonight,just not sure what was the cause. I fell asleep in bed while trying to find a wild tutorial (on DV ) on my phone to read during my WBTB,when I fell asleep,it was earlier than ide liked,so I woke up around 2 am. Got up,used the bathroom,went for a smoke,drank some water,talked to the gf who was playing her pc game while I found said tutorial on my pc this time,afterwards went back to bed (about 15mni or so process). Did all the steps WILD steps,until I was laying in bed,tossed a turned abit and somewhat gave up,but simply focused on being more relaxed and some dream yoga techniques. Theres a gap in memory,but eventually I remember the sounds from the other room(her game,and the TV) were extremely loud,louder than when I were using them for one the Dream Yoga awareness techniques. I tried to get out of bed,and opened my eyes but instead kinda leap with no control towards the wall(the headboard of my bed is against a wall,but I sleep at the foot),noticed my vision was pretty messed up as my room is dark(naturally) ,this freaked me out,and kinda reset me back in my bed? but still dreaming. I "woke up again" things seemed abit more normal,and as I walked into the next room other I was making sense of what had happened and basically concluded I sucked because I missed a chance to lucid if ide stayed calmer. But once I got into the other room I realized I was lucid,explored the dream scape outside,flew around,noticed alot of it wasnt filled in,compared to the other time I went lucid. Abit nerve wrecking at times,because I always think my body is talking,moving, or yelling in waking. I                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                eventually got trapped? I was planning on flying to a park,but it didnt work,so I decided ide try learning to teleport there. Lol I closed my eyes and thought super hard about the location,and its direction. I laugh because I imagine myself looking like Hiro from heroes. but I ended up this weird looking bathroom ,I looked around,and when I did,the exit that was there before was now gone. so I walked forward abit to check it out,and there was this odd dream character there,,talking to me in the lowest voice until idk if he made me non lucid,but my dream ended. Anywho. Thanks to DV Academy,NyxCC, and Dolphin for my 3rd lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 14. Long vivid dream,no Dild,as I needed all my rest today,so I didnt attempt a Wild,but still points in the dream where I couldve went lucid,so continuing to mark those down,to hopefully pick up on them and begin Dild'ing more,since thats my ideal method. Didnt get to do any awareness of sorts before bed as I fell asleep watching a show,but will probaly attempt to wild tonight,as that was my plan last night,but didnt get to fulfill my before bed routine.

----------


## NyxCC

Great job,iThousandSunny! Congrats!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## iThousandSunny

Thank you,NyxCC. Might seem small,but the your posts here and there keep me going.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 15. Turned out im going to the movie today,so couldnt wild as intended but my dreams seem to be presenting more and more chances for me to go lucid while dild'ing,as I usually have 'normal' dreams,or things are pretty close to 'normal',theyve been taking new directions and even my dream self noticing them without going lucid,so i think its only a matter of time before my Dilds pick up.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 19. Had an odd dream? was lucid but not lucid? Basiclly I woke from a dream,while still dreaming,but not in the dream? I woke up,like fully awake,with my eyes closed(which usually never happens,I usually open them though I try to keep them closed if im aware enough), though the dream was still playing,but not in first person,kinda like a movie. I had control over what my character did,not sure about the dreamscape,etc. (I didnt try) I could move my body,I had thoughts outside of the dream. at times it would fade away,than return. Didnt feel like glimpses of dreams,or a dream forming,but just as if it were playing. Going to stick with wild abit more,starting next week,im going to try to WBTB WILD for an entire week and see my results are like.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Also will try some of the dream control techniques mentioned in the Introduction thread,just to see what happens,even though my dreams usually seem pretty solid when im actually lucid.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Been away for awhile,but now im back and fired up. Going on a road trip to California in May,so want to get my lucids down before then so I can lucid on the road. may be no different from lucid in a bed,but it seems like fun. Lol. Restarting my Day count as a mentality refreshment,and marking the days of my Wild every night for a week. Day 1. No lucid,but to be honest,I didnt do as much as I did the previous time it was successful,this may end up being a trial week,as I really need to figure out the timing. Today,tonight,ill be trying 5 hours after ive layed down to rest,and dialing  back from that point throughout the week until I finally find that "sweet spot". Wish me luck.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 2. Woke up 3hrs into sleeping before my WBTB,stayed up abit longer than ide liked during my WBTB,but it seemed to still get the job done. I had a lucid,but not as good as my previous lucids. I think this might've had something to do with,in all my previous lucid,I got up after them,this one I went back to sleep. The problem occured with recalling,it wasnt as easy as before. The previous times,it seemed like a waking memory,I can recall my previous lucids in great detail to this day,but this one was like a non-lucid,in the sense of recalling it. Also I struggled in the lucid abit. Feel like I never had full control,or that is wasnt completely stable,as there were moments where I still had my 'lucid body?' but the dream went dark visually,than returned,than back to black. Ill see if this happens again,in my next lucid,if it does,ill start troubleshooting it. but hey,another lucid,not going to conplain for now. xD

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 3. Went to bed too late to try anything,nothing special occured,'normal' dreams.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 4. OVerslept my WBTB unfortunately,woudlve tried once again but had work in the AM. Definately going to get it tonight,nothing planned,not staying up late or giving myself any excuse. want to atleast lucid the rest of the week so i can go 4 lucids out of 7  for the week.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 5. No wild,but I did have A Dild. Which is always kewl,since thats my preferred method,Wild is just actually works( for me) lol. Plus I get to see what I wear in my dreams,which was one of my goals,and is what caused me to go lucid,as a dream sign would,since seeing what I look like,and what im wearing,is what I always plan as a goal while im trying to sleep,before WBTB/WILD attempts. So thats 2 out of 5 for the week so far.

If anyone has any tips on how to fall asleep quicker,that'd be helpful. Will research this,since I have trouble sleeping initially,which ruins some of my attempts.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 6. Once again,no wild,but another dild. Convinced I need to find a way to fall asleep quicker/easier,as I cant control my WBTB times,since I cant goto bed in a controlled way. ie: garunteed between 5-10mins, Most the methods im finding arent working,may try and fix my sleeping schedule instead of wilding tonight,but I may aswell finish this challenge.

----------


## NyxCC

Good job iThosandSunny!  ::goodjob2:: Did you do a wbtb on both nights when you had dilds? 

How long are your wbtbs and how long does it take you to fall asleep?

----------


## iThousandSunny

I didnt do WBTB on the nights I had Dilds,I overslept the alarm one night,and the other,my phone had I died. I usually dont time my Wbtb accurately,just guestimation,sometimes I do 5mins,sometimes 15. the longest was 30,or 45 mins. I usually shoot for 15 though,if im awake enough. Falling back to sleep,if I did it succesfully  I usually fall back asleep in 5-10 mins. otherwise,I just lay there not able to go back to sleep.

----------


## iThousandSunny

aaaand,Im back. Lol. Had taken a break from my lucid journy because I ran across all these Astral Projection videos on Youtube that,tbh,kinda freaked me out with people saying its dangerous ,some saying its not,etc etc. and the process seems very similar to Wild,and kinda reminded me about my Day 13 where I had a "experience" before my actual lucid dream that sounded similar. but I decided,if it happens,it happens,maybe one day ill even actually pursue it,but I dont want it to detour my lucid expereinces anymore than it has. So tonight,attempting wild again.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back! Unless you're prone to sleepwalking, I'd say lucid experiences are pretty much safe.  :smiley:

----------


## iThousandSunny

Just recently started back getting into Lucid Dreams A week ago or so,and decided why not become active on DV,even more so than before given how helpful this place was. Reading back,I could actually see and recall my progress,so I'm convinced this is a good move,as it was in the beginning. Tomorrow starts the Journey once more,or today technically.

----------


## NyxCC

Cool. Try to make it a habit to do at least one dream related activity every day. 

I find this thread a good place to start.  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...-sentence.html

----------


## iThousandSunny

Will do. Day 1: I was woke form my dreams multiple time,honestly surprised I was able to remember them all,even though at first I thought ide lost them,til I remembered a small portion of one,and decided "the hell,I'll just write it down" and ended up remembering them all. Probaly had something to do with how vivid they were,could swear I lucid in the last one,but didn't become aware of it. Didn't reality check except once today,will make that a priority again. Will probaly get back into wild,as of lately ode just begun getting into the habit of reality checks,and dream journaling again,as those are like fundamentals. Just need to find a reliable alarm,as my phones battery is dying,and doesn't hold a charge well. Look into dream yoga,as I enjoyed the techniques. And for the most part just picking up where I left off.

----------


## DannyCool

I am getting into rcs again too. I love just remembering dreams too. It makes life come alive. I will let you know roughly how many rcs I do but I want to make it consistent for a couple of months.  :smiley:

----------


## iThousandSunny

Seems silly,but I haven't thought about the idea of counting them,though that can enforce remembering them. Like,having a quota for each day,I'll probaly start that,plus it has the possibility of finding a "target" number so you don't over reality check,though that's not a thing I don't think.mbut just helps. What I have been curious about though,is better improving my reality checks. I read in The general forum,that someone,and I'm sure others, will RC in places they are in waking life,that they're in their dreams,which seems kewl and smart,but I never if hardly ever dream in places that I visit in waking life,or places that I can visit frequently(home state).

----------


## DannyCool

Ok I will report back tomorrow. I will look for places that could be my dreams. The quality of the rc is also important. Getting in touch with the senses and wondering about the possibility of this being a dream. When I have become lucid before as soon as I question whether it is a dream or not I know straight away it is a dream.

----------


## iThousandSunny

I agree with that aswell,and that's why I was into the dream yoga,teaches you to do just that,embrace and feel your surrounding so that you notice the differences easier. I hadn't gotten to that point completely,but enough so that I noticed a DC just out of place,or just staring at me.

----------


## DannyCool

You keep your eyes pealed  :smiley:

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 2. Woke up after about 4hrs sleep,Don't think I had any non-lucid dreams,which is honestly the first time al month. Probaly because the short duration. When I woke up,I could've went back to sleep right there,I decided to try WBTB instead. Layer there for about 30-40 mins,mostly just extremely physically irritated,more so than usual when trying WBTB/Wild,so I eventually gave up. On the plus side,I decided to surf around Dream views,found some new things to try,and kinda lifted me from feeling down that my WBTB was unsuccessful,and I couldn't sleep after.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 2.5. Spent my entire day on Dream Views for the most part. Eventually fell asleep unintentionally,had some very interesting and vivid dreams. Unintentionally performed a WBTB,as about 20 to 30mins I decided I didn't want to be awake,so,I went back to bed. The process was. Goals,focused on my goals of the lucid. Goals: ask A do the date,see my clothes again,change clothes since the options should be limitless and for a guy,I love fashion,or just dressing and looking nice. And two other that I ain't remember unfortunately,they'll come to me later more than likely.(just out of bed and closing journal)I set the intent that the next imagery I seen,ide automatically treat it as a lucid dream,first time trying this. Figured ide get back relaxed since I was awake longer than my usual WBTB. So as many say on here,just enjoy the journey. I counted up to a hundre,focusing on my breath,letting thoughts come in,but always remembering,I'm focusing on my breath and gaining focus again. At every 10th number(i.e.:10,20,30) I enforced the next imagery I seen  I would assume a lucid. After that,I layed abit longer,just feeling my body,using dream yoga. Moved abit to scratch itches,clear throat. After I felt my body nice and relaxed/numb I let myself drift,woke up to a lucid dream. Didn't even have to reality check. Was an interesting dream,though control was lacking,it was stable for a majority the time,could've stayed longer but knew I had things to do soon.

----------


## iThousandSunny

My other two goals were to kinda ground myself,stay calm,think,and remember. But it was just so natural,I did the planning,took the steps,kinda had no doubts that I wouldn't not have LD,and it payed off. Now,as for those goals,I completed none. Lol But that's because when I stepped outside,the dream was already occurring,so I just observed. On the plus side,I actually ended up in a place I often do reality checks. My other dream goal was to find an animal I wanted to kinda have with my in all my LDs,and I think I found him/her,though I keep referring to her,as a she in my mind,so I assume she is in fact a she. A huge Beautiful white and black dire wolf with icey blue eyes,I was too afraid to approach her because of her size,and not expecting to meet her,but I know for a fact she isn't hostile now,so I'll take that as a small win.  Got to hear music while trying to wake up,so that's kewl,since ai read in general that it's different from waking,can't say I agree too much,but I also didn't turn it to max volume,or was too focused on it as the member described. Honestly thankful ,accredit this LD to DV,since I had the thought "let's try this tonight,so I'm putting as much effort as others on dream views,and hopefully have a story,but even better a LD as a reward ". Which workout out,kinda makes sense,since I enjoy doing for others more than myself a majority the time. So thanks guys.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 3. Had a few dreams,also had trouble sleeping,but was to be expected since I sorta forced myself to sleep,since ide slept quite abit prior. Some vivid dreams,and at one part became lucid inside a video game,this time I noticed difference in sound more. While playing the game,I was talking to my friends through a headset,but not me in the game? Lol if that makes any sense. Won't really count that one,but progress.

----------


## DannyCool

Sounds great iThousand you will have more success. I have done a good few rcs since we last spoke. "A huge Beautiful white and black dire wolf with icey blue eyes." I'm so happy for you.  :smiley:

----------


## iThousandSunny

How's things going for you?

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 4. No lucid,but good dreams,recall solid. Nothing really to report. Didn't attempt anything since it was thanksgiving and I went out of town,but got in some RCs in case Inhave dreams about my trip,since I had a good time.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Day 4.5.  Fell asleep/took a nap. Had some dreams,very vivid,easy recall,had moments where I could've went lucid but bad habits from waking life prevented me. Basicly,sometimes when I'm around people in waking life,in person,they will mention something I have no clue of,and if I feel like tension,or a competitive edge with them,like they just want to be right,or are saying something to assert themselves in front of people,I'll lie to deny them that. Silly,but if you know what I'm trying to say,you may have done it yourself. If I hadn't done that,And thought to myself "what are they talking about?" I think ide become lucid. Guess that's something I need to work on aswell,though I don't do it often,is a quick fix.

----------


## DannyCool

> Day 4.5.  Fell asleep/took a nap. Had some dreams,very vivid,easy recall,had moments where I could've went lucid but bad habits from waking life prevented me. Basicly,sometimes when I'm around people in waking life,in person,they will mention something I have no clue of,and if I feel like tension,or a competitive edge with them,like they just want to be right,or are saying something to assert themselves in front of people,I'll lie to deny them that. Silly,but if you know what I'm trying to say,you may have done it yourself. If I hadn't done that,And thought to myself "what are they talking about?" I think ide become lucid. Guess that's something I need to work on aswell,though I don't do it often,is a quick fix.



Sounds great to link dream yoga with every day life. Tenzin Wangal recommends this. It makes dream yoga helpful and not just a source of pleasure or a game.

----------


## iThousandSunny

I agree,thou I've never heard of that author. Day 5. Ended up staying soup all night,since if ide went to sleep ide mess up my sleeping schedule.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Still practicing LD,but I've stopped posting since I tend to kill threads it seems(usually no one posts after I do),maybe that's just a coincidence,but also because forum format is often times slow,with no real notification system aside from checking my email. I'll still lurk around though I guess.

----------


## DannyCool

> Still practicing LD,but I've stopped posting since I tend to kill threads it seems(usually no one posts after I do),maybe that's just a coincidence,but also because forum format is often times slow,with no real notification system aside from checking my email. I'll still lurk around though I guess.



That happens a lot cause there are not many people logging in. It can be a bit of an effort sometimes. That is why I am now posting a little bit all the time instead of a few posts at once. Just to keep in touch. I feel the same. That is why I like to post comments on dream journals cause they don't get many. Let's work towards creating a more responsive forum. Talk soon.

----------

